

The Most Dangerous Site on the Internet - puranjay
http://startupdispatch.com/opinion/this-is-a-rant/

======
Lockyy
"The thing about Reddit is that it makes you feel smart when you are actually
doing nothing productive."

I could say the same for HN at times. I spend way too much time not working on
projects and instead reading everything interesting here, then moving to the
slightly less interesting, until I'm down to things on the new page that I'm
only slightly interested in.

This has prompted me to go set up the anti-procrastination settings.

